
Firefox OS: New Design - dumindunuwan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIiIjjIsuzc
======
contingencies
While design is always useful, there's diminishing returns in optimizing
usability.

I really hope that FFOS can see beyond that trap and commit resources to
embracing mesh networking as its USP and killer app-space.

Not only would this empower those with sporadic or poor internet connectivity
in the developing world, but also take readily abused surveillance and billing
power away from centralised carrier communications topologies and
fundamentally help to keep society free.

Bug on the subject (vote and follow if you agree)
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=945047](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=945047)

PDF on the subject
[https://bug945047.bmoattachments.org/attachment.cgi?id=84072...](https://bug945047.bmoattachments.org/attachment.cgi?id=8407268)

Sad example of current paradigm that FFOS could fix with mesh support:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10117791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10117791)

------
socceroos
Looks like everyone is jumping on the Material Design train in terms of
expressive and intuitive animations.

I thought I first saw elements of this in the Windows Phone OS, but Material
extended and perfected it, in my opinion.

------
wodenokoto
Looks like a great idea. But I wish they'd showed some web pages and maybe a
bit of info on hardware pricing and release.

